# UPDATE: My Malti Rescue Experience~



## Mersada

So, I fell in love with his picture....his name was Feisty (I should have known something was not right). He was said to be 3 years old and 5 pounds a pure bred maltese. When I got in touch with them, they said he would be ready to be met on Sunday afternoon at his foster's house. 

Saturday came and I was in touch with the shelter coordinator "Laura"...she said that Feisty's "adoption fee" would be $300 and they accept paypal and if I wanted him I could prepay because there were others that were interested in meeting him. Well, I didn't want to drive 2 hours to the Hamptons for nothing so I prepay without seeing the dog in front of me. I trusted they were a reputable shelter and that everything should be ok. When a shelter asks you for an adoption fee up front, beware....I guess I was naïve.

I went to Long Island to pick up the dog and the dog was late being "transported" to the foster's home. Apparently, the dog was coming from Louisiana...I had no idea. 

Long story short, they hand me "Feisty" and I see he is a bit discolored almost rusty on his hind and his paws but I chalk it up to he must have been kept in a kennel for some time and perhaps is a little dirty.

I brought him home and he was itchy and scratching all over--poor thing. I had never seen anything like it. My sister says to me...how could they give you a dirty dog. What kind of shelter is that. How true.

Well, I brought the dog to a vet and it turns out he is about 6 years old with deteriorating teeth which will cost about $600 to extract and clean. His ears had mites, he was not up to date on shots except for rabies and he had a skin infection that was the itchies. I have to bathe him in a medicated bath every three days and keep the shampoo on him for ten minutes. This dog doesn't like to be handled and growls and nips. The coordinator for the shelter in Louisiana emailed me that the dog was supposed to work with a trainer due to his aggression issues before he was adopted. That never happened and I was never made aware of the aggression issues until I tried to pick him up. Groooowl!!
$200 later he is up to date on his shots and is being treating for mites and skin infection. I will need to take a loan out from Animal care to get his teeth taken care of because frankly I am now attached to the 6 year old dog with the very bad teeth--$600. Between the $300 I paid as a "donation" and the $200 for shots and skin issues and the $600 I will pay for the teeth. Time spent at the vets and heart ache...I don't know if I would have adopted a a dog I didn't know the history of. Apparently, he was a stray in Louisiana....I haven't gotten the heart worm test results back but, I am praying he doesn't have heart worm because that will be costly and deadly treatment for the dog.

I can't say this has been a pleasant experience. He is currently sleeping on the couch and I don't have the heart to wake him up and bathe him in the medicated shampoo. I am also nervous to rattle him up to give him his ear drops. I figure he has been through enough trauma today at the vet's office. I will wait till tomorrow to treat him.

It is a heartless act to adopt a shelter dog, however make sure you go to a reputable shelter. After googling this particular shelter I found this online--I wish I had seen it sooner.:

Precious Pups Rescue (Calverton)
Written by admin on March 13th, 2012

Precious Pups Rescue in Calverton NY, is posing as a rescue organization. They apparently have the same type of licensing as a typical retail pet store. This simply means, with very few regulations, they can pull dogs from Manhattan, Bronx, and Queens, as well as down south, and SELL them. It appears that most of the dogs never see a vet. 
Do not entertain any adoption from this organization unless you really don't care about the health and well being of your pet. 
•Location: Calverton
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial 


I made a complaint with the BBB, but I don't know if they can do much. Any suggestions? I would hate to see others go through what I am.
Good luck in your search for your forever fur baby.
Thank you for letting me rant...but, I thought it should be a warning for some.


----------



## Ladysmom

I am so sorry you didn't find out the truth about this so-called rescue beforehand. A quick Google search pulled up more complaints:

Precious Pups | Canine Chronicle

Pet News Blog Archive Precious Pups Rescue (Calverton)

Precious Pups @ PissedConsumer

The Better Business Bureau rates them an "F":

Precious Puppies Review - DOG BREEDERS in Tallman, NY - BBB Business Review - BBB serving Metropolitan New York, Long Island, and the Mid-Hudson Region


----------



## Mersada

WOW -- I should have come here first!! I was so excited to find a malt at 3 years old....well, he's six but, I have grown attached to him. 

I posted this same post on Craig's list and I'm getting so many replys about them. 

Laura the rescue person is furious at me right now...she says she would have worked with me...but, somehow I don't believe that after all the posts I am reading. Thank you for posting those...I will read more into it...and see what I can do to stop it.


----------



## Ladysmom

They are registered as a non-profit in New York. Pretty deceptive.

*NYS Department of State*


*Division of Corporations*


*Entity Information*

The information contained in this database is current through April 12, 2013.

Selected Entity Name: PRECIOUS PUPS RESCUE INC
Selected Entity Status Information Current Entity Name: PRECIOUS PUPS RESCUE INC DOS ID #: 4154384 Initial DOS Filing Date: OCTOBER 18, 2011 County: NASSAU Jurisdiction: NEW YORK Entity Type: DOMESTIC NOT-FOR-PROFIT CORPORATION Current Entity Status: ACTIVE 
Selected Entity Address Information DOS Process (Address to which DOS will mail process if accepted on behalf of the entity) PRECIOUS PUPS RESCUE INC
16 LINCOLN AVE
LAKE RONKONKOMA, NEW YORK, 11779 Registered Agent NONE


----------



## Mersada

The BBB precious puppies is a different group.


----------



## Mersada

Hmmm...what can we do to get that not for profit license taken away.


----------



## michellerobison

Thank you for rescuing Fiesty,even if the people lied to you, he's safe with you.
I'd turn them into a state's investigator. file a complaint with their state's attorney general's office...
My biggest worry is for the dogs whom they have meet ups with and they don't take them after the people find out about the surprise high dollar adoption fee...what happens to the dogs?
I would have contacted my credit and company and have Pay Pal put a hold on the money....
Do you have any documentation stating they told you he was 3 years old? Please contact the authorities on this...


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*Iam SO Sorry that this Happened to you. But Grateful you posted for others to learn from it. Its Opened my eyes up.*
*It was So Un-just. I Hope the little one can have a wonderful life with you. You Didnt throw him to the wolves!!!*
*Shame on You rotten People making money this way.*
*Get a real Job.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## maggieh

I'm sorry you had this experience with an unscrupulous "rescue." it just goes to show there are people everywhere who are only out to take advantage of others. 

Thank you for giving Feisty a home! You are his earth angel!


----------



## Mersada

michellerobison said:


> Thank you for rescuing Fiesty,even if the people lied to you, he's safe with you.
> I'd turn them into a state's investigator. file a complaint with their state's attorney general's office...
> My biggest worry is for the dogs whom they have meet ups with and they don't take them after the people find out about the surprise high dollar adoption fee...what happens to the dogs?
> I would have contacted my credit and company and have Pay Pal put a hold on the money....
> Do you have any documentation stating they told you he was 3 years old? Please contact the authorities on this...


I'm going to be looking into filing a complaint.

I guess they are good at finding suckers like me willing to pay the $300. \

They specifically "rescue" small dogs because they seem to get adopted faster.


----------



## Alvar's Mom

What a terrible experience, it's amazing the things people do :angry:

I'm so glad Feisty has you though


----------



## Ladysmom

File a complaint with the Attorney General's Office in addition to the one with the Better Business Bureau. They will investigate it.

Complaint Forms | Eric T. Schneiderman


----------



## Mersada

Ladysmom said:


> File a complaint with the Attorney General's Office in addition to the one with the Better Business Bureau. They will investigate it.
> 
> Complaint Forms | Eric T. Schneiderman


I will definitely file a complaint. I filed an internet fraud complaint, too. We'll see what happens.

She actually emailed me complaining of the damage I did to her because I posted this rant on Craig's list, as well. I caused HER damage...can you believe the audacity. 

I told her she hasn't heard the last of me and then she emailed me saying she was bccing her lawyer, because I was making threats...I mean my threats they are threats seeking justice not violent revenge....her lawyer...hmmm... like that's suppose to scare me. She already scammed me.

She said I never mentioned what I wanted in order to rectify the situation...I told her all vet fees incurred....that's fair don't you think?

After all, a three year old dog would not have had the teeth condition "Feisty" came with. I call him Louie from Louisiana now. I hope he learns his name.

Looks like she emailed me back...I'm sure she is laughing at the vet fee incurred part. She has no intention of resolving this no more than she did with the other people she scammed. :angry:


----------



## Ladysmom

Mersada said:


> I will definitely file a complaint. I filed an internet fraud complaint, too. We'll see what happens.
> 
> She actually emailed me complaining of the damage I did to her because I posted this rant on Craig's list, as well. I caused HER damage...can you believe the audacity.
> 
> I told her she hasn't heard the last of me and then she emailed me saying she was bccing her lawyer, because I was making threats...I mean my threats they are threats seeking justice not violent revenge....her lawyer...hmmm... like that's suppose to scare me. She already scammed me.
> 
> She said I never mentioned what I wanted in order to rectify the situation...I told her all vet fees incurred....that's fair don't you think?
> 
> After all, a three year old dog would not have had the teeth condition "Feisty" came with. I call him Louie from Louisiana now. I hope he learns his name.
> 
> Looks like she emailed me back...I'm sure she is laughing at the vet fee incurred part. She has no intention of resolving this no more than she did with the other people she scammed. :angry:


She's scared as well she should be. The NY Attorney General's Office takes fraud and scam very seriously.


----------



## Mersada

Ladysmom said:


> She's scared as well she should be. The NY Attorney General's Office takes fraud and scam very seriously.


That's good to know.

I sent her a last email stating I would gladly send her my vet bills. Well, we will see how this goes. 

I'm going to have his rotten teeth taken care of soon, anyway...it just would have been nice not to have had a $600 bill for teeth and $300 for skin, vaccines and ears and then a $300 adoption fee...this turned out to be the most expensive dog I've had to initially pay up for. I am attached already, though. It's amazing how quickly they get into your heart.


----------



## socalyte

I'm so sorry that you had this experience with Feisty/Louie. I don't understand people who take advantage of others that way, I just don't. How heartless can they be to exploit abandoned animals and soft-hearted and caring people? I hate even knowing people like that exist.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

I'm confused... so they are not a legit rescue? I thought it wasn't unusual to adopt a dog from a shelter/rescue and find the age is wrong and there are more issues than they thought...? Though, this seems like your rescue didn't even see a vet.... :-/

All of this aside, I am SOOOOO glad that you are keeping little Feisty despite all of this! You are a good person :thumbsup: I think with some patience and training, you can work with his aggression.... and several members here have experience with skin issues. My rescue Ozzie came with a flea, and I FLIPPED out... but it was just one and it was dead, but the point is I kind of overreacted, thinking he was infested rather than just one... 

I'm sorry you had to go through this  I wouldn't worry about her 'lawyer', she is probably slinging idle threats at you! If anything, she has much more to worry about since it seems her little 'rescue' organization is being shed to light...


----------



## sophie

Thank you for not giving up on your pup. Which Louisiana shelter was he pulled from? I have friends that work at our parish's shelter and other friends who do rescue from the shelters down here. Would like to let them know about this "rescue" group. Thanks!

Linda


----------



## michellerobison

CorkieYorkie said:


> I'm confused... so they are not a legit rescue? I thought it wasn't unusual to adopt a dog from a shelter/rescue and find the age is wrong and there are more issues than they thought...? Though, this seems like your rescue didn't even see a vet.... :-/
> 
> All of this aside, I am SOOOOO glad that you are keeping little Feisty despite all of this! You are a good person :thumbsup: I think with some patience and training, you can work with his aggression.... and several members here have experience with skin issues. My rescue Ozzie came with a flea, and I FLIPPED out... but it was just one and it was dead, but the point is I kind of overreacted, thinking he was infested rather than just one...
> 
> I'm sorry you had to go through this  I wouldn't worry about her 'lawyer', she is probably slinging idle threats at you! If anything, she has much more to worry about since it seems her little 'rescue' organization is being shed to light...


Rescues try very hard to make sure an animal is healthy and will take care of teeth and skin issues. Sometimes they might still be under treatment but will have it mostly under control by the time of adoption... They do this while the animal is in foster or have boarding set up for treatment... Rescues will have many hundreds even thousands in treatment while generally getting anywhere from $200- $300 for an adoption fee which goes right back into rescuing another...
Only people I know that sell old or sick dogs and you pay to get them healthy might be a local pound or shelter or puppy mill retiree... but usually it's a very low adoption fee. A broker or middleman like the people who claimed to be a rescue would ask $300 for a sick older dog and then put the new owner into a position of paying to get the animal back to health...

I worry about any other dogs these people have in their possession now...I bet they have a couple back up adoptors lined up in case people walk away from high adoption fees...

I hope they face charges and are banned from the pet trade....


----------



## Mersada

The shelter in Louisiana he came from was Second Chance Paws.

I didn't know he was being transported from Louisiana I thought he was being fostered in Long Island. I was there when the transport van got there, they were delayed. This dog never saw a vet except for a rabies shot they gave him in December. He wasn't up to date on shots. I had to get that done.

Most rescues take care of the illnesses before they adopt a pet out. This one seemed to only care about getting their $300. I don't think Louisiana saw any of that money. 

From what a few people emailed me, she flips dogs for money. She doesn't care to take them to a vet. She is known for this apparently.
I didn't find out until I posted on Craigs list on the Long Island section. She seems to have a reputation. I wish I would have did my research better. I didn't till it was too late. 

The Louisiana shelter lady said this dog was to work with a trainer prior to being adopted out because he has some aggression issues. Laura from Precious pets made me feel like he was ready to go....and there were others interested in him. She wanted her donation before hand through paypal. I did it thinking I might drive out there 2 hours to and 2 hours from the Hamptons and he would be adopted already. 

Anyway, it's a done deal. I've had him a few weeks now. He is a cute little dog and I''ve grown attached to him. He is just a very expensive lesson learned about certain rescues.


----------



## blueyedmomshell

How can people do this??? What is wrong with people these days?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophie

I don't know anyone in the area of Second Chance Paws - they most likely pulled him from a shelter in the Crowley area and then turned him over for transport to Precious Pets. Have you been in touch with anyone from Second Chance Paws? They would probably be interested in the way Precious Pets is being operated. 

My Annie is from a rescue group who pulled her from a parish operated shelter (she was a byb turn in when she found out she wouldn't be able to breed her), had her spayed, handed her over the next day for me to adopt. I had to go through an application process with them to be approved first. She came with all kinds of health issues, but the rescue group disclosed all of that to me and I got her at a "discounted rate" when I offered to take care of all her medical issues and that I was familiar with the breed. I, too, was head over heels in love when I saw her picture on Craigslist. That was about six years ago and she was a diamond in the "ruff." She is my trouble maker for sure and does have some issues, but she still and always will have my heart. Wishing the same for you and your Louie, except the trouble maker part.


----------



## Mersada

sophie said:


> I don't know anyone in the area of Second Chance Paws - they most likely pulled him from a shelter in the Crowley area and then turned him over for transport to Precious Pets. Have you been in touch with anyone from Second Chance Paws? They would probably be interested in the way Precious Pets is being operated.
> 
> My Annie is from a rescue group who pulled her from a parish operated shelter (she was a byb turn in when she found out she wouldn't be able to breed her), had her spayed, handed her over the next day for me to adopt. I had to go through an application process with them to be approved first. She came with all kinds of health issues, but the rescue group disclosed all of that to me and I got her at a "discounted rate" when I offered to take care of all her medical issues and that I was familiar with the breed. I, too, was head over heels in love when I saw her picture on Craigslist. That was about six years ago and she was a diamond in the "ruff." She is my trouble maker for sure and does have some issues, but she still and always will have my heart. Wishing the same for you and your Louie, except the trouble maker part.


 
I emailed Rachel from Second Chance Paws at the same time I emailed Laura from Precious Pups. Laura wanted to blame Rachel for lying about his age but, I found him on the Precious Pups website, not Second Chance Paws. Rachel was surprised they handled the adoption the way they did right out of the truck he came on into my arms. I didn't even know he didn't like to get picked up...I'm lucky I didn't get bitten. 
Rachel said he was supposed to have worked with a trainer for a little bit before being adopted...never happened.

He is lucky he is adorable...LOL. So, I will deal with his little issues.


----------



## sherry

I'm so sorry you had to deal with all these issues! You truly are Louie's Angel! He is very blessed to have you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mersada

sherry said:


> I'm so sorry you had to deal with all these issues! You truly are Louie's Angel! He is very blessed to have you!
> 
> thank you. It's not hard to fall in love with his malti face.


----------

